# How To Tame A Cockatiel?



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

*How do I tame my cockatiel?*

...edit...please delete


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

...edit...please delete


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

...edit...please delete


----------

